# récupérer ses mail yahoo avec Mail



## dubost (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,

Je crois que ce n'est pas possible, mais dans le doute, je vous consulte : est-il possible de configurer Mail pour récuperer ses mails d'un compte Yahoo.fr ???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2003)

Tu peux, dans les préférences Yahoo, demander de transférer tes mails vers un autre compte. Par contre je ne sais pas si tu peux lui dire directement dans Mail d'aller chercher les messages de ton compte Yahoo. Je crois savoir que c'était payant.


----------

